# To see all threads in this forum



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll see if we can change the default, but for now, you can see all threads in this forum by doing the following: 

At the Home Page, select User CP. 

On the left side, choose Edit Options.

In the second grouping down, there are options to show how many threads you can see at once. Choose: Default Thread Age Cut Off. Change that to View All Threads.


----------

